# Buy a Tesla



## Aklush (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi 
I am buying a Tesla model 3 performance but I stay in a condo with no charging point is it still a good idea to get the car


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It probably is still a good idea. But first, you're going to have to do some preparing. The first thing you have to do is examine the area you park now (if you have a car already) and develop an eye for where power is. 

The easiest would be if the condos have individual garages or covered parking that comes with lighting. If you can snag one of those, you can install a charge outlet in there (if there isn't one already) and you're done. In a lot of places, it's illegal for the condo association to stop you from adding a charge point if you pay for it to be installed (check your local laws).

Next would be look for existing electrical outlets near parking spaces. Even if they're 110 volt, you can charge from it - albeit a little slowly - overnight. You can probably request to exchange a parking spot with someone who doesn't need the electrical outlet.

No electrical outlets at all? Look for overhead lighting (in a parking garage) or lamp posts, or even an electric meter or circuit box. If you install a charge point close to a power source, it won't cost as much, and it will look like you haven't really done anything.

Another option might be to contact a commercial provider like ChargePoint and use their already prepared materials to convince the condo association to allow install of high-powered charging. It would be a little more expensive that way, but if you have a stubborn condo association, they might be more prone to listening to slick marketing from those people.

If you live in a condo that only has on-street parking, or requires parking several blocks away with no charging points (like in some areas of NYC), or it's otherwise logistically impossible, then download the Plugshare app and see where the closest charging locations are to both work and home. Superchargers would be best because they're fastest, but it's always good to have a slightly less convenient backup.

So the full answer to your question would be with some preparation, it's still a good idea, unless you just so happen to be unlucky enough to have absolutely zero charging options.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

As the above, where can you charge and how many miles will you do daily? I.e. how often will you need to charge.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I would also say to look for opportunities to charge for free. Whole Foods usually has free charging if you shop there. It can help augment slow or problematic home charging. As an example, Cheesecake Factory and Best Buy both have free charging near me.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

Aklush said:


> Hi
> I am buying a Tesla model 3 performance but I stay in a condo with no charging point is it still a good idea to get the car


You don't need a charging point. You really just need an electric outlet, or the ability to charge at work or somewhere that you spend a bit of time. Given the current conditions, I'd recommend looking for a way to charge at home.

I also live in a condo. My deeded parking in a shared garage has a regular outlet nearby. I made a deal with the condo association to reimburse them for the power I use. All I did was buy a kill-a-watt type electric meter and plug my mobile adapter into it.

This is all the charging you need if you typically drive less than 50 miles a day, or if you drive longer but not every day. An overnight charge will definitely give you back that much range. If you drove a lot one day you might not be fully charged in the morning but you'll have enough range for a normal day's driving.

Another possibility is to get an electrical outlet installed at your own expense. Ask your condo board about making such a change to the common areas -- assuming your parking spot is in a common area. This might be even easier if your condo has outdoor parking because there would not need to be a change to the building. (And if you have your own garage I'm not sure you even need to ask to have power installed.)

It will be tougher if you don't have deeded parking. There are whole-condo solutions or you can get permission for Chargepoint to install a station and have charging pay-as-you-go. If this is how you need to go, let us know.


----------



## JiminCA (Oct 17, 2018)

Depends on access to charging near your work. If there is a charging point nearby, then it would be worth it. If no access to charging at home or work, then it may be a bit of a time waster. Some of the new Tesla chargers can give a full charge in 30 minutes. With a short commute and the purchase of a Tesla with long range battery, you would only recharge a few times a week. My model 3 with long range battery has 320 mile range, but Tesla says don't charge to 100% all the time and recommends charging to 90% on a regular basis.
I love my Tesla. Hope you figure it out.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

If I couldn't charge at home, I would sell my Tesla. And I LOVE my Tesla. Home charging is that important, IMHO.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> If I couldn't charge at home, I would sell my Tesla. And I LOVE my Tesla. Home charging is that important, IMHO.


You're aware that gasoline, diesel, and hydrogen vehicles don't even have the option to "fill up" at home, right?


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

JasonF said:


> You're aware that gasoline, diesel, and hydrogen vehicles don't even have the option to "fill up" at home, right?


True. But if you're charging where you sleep then you start every day with a full tank and NEVER need to stop to "fill up". (Well, only on road trips -- and if you're me, you'd stop every couple hours anyway.)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> You're aware that gasoline, diesel, and hydrogen vehicles don't even have the option to "fill up" at home, right?


Many gasoline cars nowadays have a 400-500 mile range, so fillups wouldn't be as frequent as a 250 mile (real-world range of a Long Range Model 3) Tesla.
If I couldn't plug in at home or work, owning a Tesla would actually become _inconvenient_ compared to a combustion car, rather than incredibly more convenient. I don't know if I'd want to own one in that situation either.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Many gasoline cars nowadays have a 400-500 mile range, so fillups wouldn't be as frequent as a 250 mile (real-world range of a Long Range Model 3) Tesla.
> If I couldn't plug in at home or work, owning a Tesla would actually become _inconvenient_ compared to a combustion car, rather than incredibly more convenient. I don't know if I'd want to own one in that situation either.


I do tell people often who are thinking about buying an EV that you have to be willing to be a little bit of a pioneer, and that owning an EV right now is a bit like driving a gasoline car in a rural area before the 1950's, when gas stations were less common. It takes some planning and preparation. You can't just hop in the car and go on a long drive to anywhere. For most people, it's really all they need. But for some, it's a huge burden.

Admittedly it's a hard sell nowadays. Those 500 mile range vehicles you talk about are gigantic SUV's with 30 gallon tanks that in this era, people now are either talked into or talk themselves into on the grounds that someday they might need 8 rows of seats, and a an entire kayak in there and drive out into the wilderness. Since those cost about as much as a Tesla, people start comparing stuff like how much square footage or seats you get for the price. And then they compare range. And since all of their co-workers and neighbors also have huge SUV's, there's an element of peer pressure. But the truth is, most of those people probably will never fill up those 8 seats and go for a 500 mile drive. They might use the maximum square footage _once_, to load Ikea furniture or some wood at the hardware store, _during the entire lifetime of the vehicle_. So really the first step to getting someone to buy any EV is to get them to look realistically at what they _need_. Not because they should accept less, but because they're trading something for cost savings, and hopefully convenience and fun.

The overriding point of that huge paragraph though is thinking about what a person actually _needs_. If they're in a high-rise condo in a big city with on-street of off-site parking, and charging would involve going out of their way and spending an hour every morning at a supercharger - that doesn't meet their needs. So they're better putting off EV adoption until their situation changes or EV charging becomes more convenient. But I don't want anyone giving up too easily though, so I tell them to take a closer look first - because electrical outlets _are_ still more common than gas stations - and maybe convenient charging is right in front of them.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Those 500 mile range vehicles you talk about are gigantic SUV's with 30 gallon tanks


Not anymore. It's just about _any_ newer vehicle.

My 2017 Hyundai Tucson has a 16.4 gallon tank. At 32mpg rated highway mileage, that gives a range of 525 miles.
A 2020 Honda Civic has a 12.4 gallon tank. At 42mpg rated highway mileage, it has a range of 521 miles.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

JasonF said:


> I do tell people often who are thinking about buying an EV that you have to be willing to be a little bit of a pioneer, and that owning an EV right now is a bit like driving a gasoline car in a rural area before the 1950's, when gas stations were less common. It takes some planning and preparation. You can't just hop in the car and go on a long drive to anywhere. For most people, it's really all they need. But for some, it's a huge burden.
> 
> Admittedly it's a hard sell nowadays. Those 500 mile range vehicles you talk about are gigantic SUV's with 30 gallon tanks that in this era, people now are either talked into or talk themselves into on the grounds that someday they might need 8 rows of seats, and a an entire kayak in there and drive out into the wilderness. Since those cost about as much as a Tesla, people start comparing stuff like how much square footage or seats you get for the price. And then they compare range. And since all of their co-workers and neighbors also have huge SUV's, there's an element of peer pressure. But the truth is, most of those people probably will never fill up those 8 seats and go for a 500 mile drive. They might use the maximum square footage _once_, to load Ikea furniture or some wood at the hardware store, _during the entire lifetime of the vehicle_. So really the first step to getting someone to buy any EV is to get them to look realistically at what they _need_. Not because they should accept less, but because they're trading something for cost savings, and hopefully convenience and fun.
> 
> The overriding point of that huge paragraph though is thinking about what a person actually _needs_. If they're in a high-rise condo in a big city with on-street of off-site parking, and charging would involve going out of their way and spending an hour every morning at a supercharger - that doesn't meet their needs. So they're better putting off EV adoption until their situation changes or EV charging becomes more convenient. But I don't want anyone giving up too easily though, so I tell them to take a closer look first - because electrical outlets _are_ still more common than gas stations - and maybe convenient charging is right in front of them.


A whole lot of words that alter my opinion(and I made it clear that it's just my opinion) not one bit. If I couldn't charge at home, I'd get something else. And I can in good conscience advise someone else in that situation go buy Tesla.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

The original poster is the only one who can make judgement about the convenience factor. 

I'd recommend to every EV owner that they download the Plugshare app to their phone. If you're considering an electric car, it can tell you the type and location of all the chargers in any area you are interested in. Teslas can use Tesla Superchargers and destination chargers, chargers with a J1772 plug, or a regular 110v outlet using only the equipment that comes with the car. Each station has descriptive info and reviews from EV owners who have used them.

You don't need home charging to own an EV but it makes things much, much simpler and more convenient. Being in a condo doesn't automatically mean you can't charge at home -- but you need to do some research. Another thing you can do if you rent your condo from the owner -- convince THEM to put in an outlet or a charging solution. It will make their unit more interesting in the future when more people own EVs.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

AutopilotFan said:


> The original poster is the only one who can make judgement about the convenience factor.


This is the truth, and that's where my first reply simply tries to give as much information as possible to help with the decision.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

It's fine, buy the car with long range battery and don't worry. I have a 140mi daily commute from 74% to 20% and plug in at work. It takes 2-3 minutes tops each day to charge that way.


----------

